# crew?



## catchemdallas (Jun 11, 2004)

I am interested in pulling a costal and becoming a full time crew member for either a private boat or guide. Any thoughts on where i can search or apply for a job? dosnt matter where.

thanks for any input, pro or con, u might have.

Brazos


----------



## Margarita Mojo (Jan 30, 2006)

No biggie, but its Coastal. thought I would let ya know before someone gives ya some grief. Good luck to ya.

Joe


----------



## DFoley (Sep 11, 2007)

Heres what I did at first. 

1. Make friends, hang out with people that like to fish as much as you do. 

2. Hang out at the docks as much as possible, its better if you already know someone with a boat. Introduce yourself, split the gas, buy em a beer whatever. There is plenty of cool guys and you can make some pretty cool friends quickly. 

3. Now your gonna need to get a name out for yourself, so doing crappy jobs like cleaning boats, working for free deckhanding (yep) is a must.Work hard and have a good attitude. Be ready to have a short notice for fishing, ive had calls at 2:00 am with no sleep and I had to be there right then. When the bite is on theres no excuse haha. 

4. Soak in as much info as possible, learn from everyone as much as possible, your never done learning. When you can show the capt. new tricks, he'll be impressed.

Theres so much more, as for "applying for a job" not too sure. You gotta kinda "wiggle" your way in. At least down here. You might try starting on a crew boat like La Pesca or somthing. I know its not a sportfisher but hell its a start. 


Good luck dude.

Later


----------



## redfishlaw (Jul 23, 2008)

DFoley ...... a real life recommendation on getting it done. The professional fishing community is a tight one, but once in game on. I would just add.... listen, don't "TALK" much, impress em with your actions. Once you earn you way in it is great way to live. When I started guiding in 1973 I was fortunate enough to find someone to take me under his wing and teach me what I needed to know and help me get where I needed to be, I have returned the favor. Fishing is a great thing and we all need to pass it on.


----------



## DFoley (Sep 11, 2007)

redfishlaw said:


> DFoley ...... a real life recommendation on getting it done. The professional fishing community is a tight one, but once in game on. I would just add.... listen, don't "TALK" much, impress em with your actions. Once you earn you way in it is great way to live. When I started guiding in 1973 I was fortunate enough to find someone to take me under his wing and teach me what I needed to know and help me get where I needed to be, I have returned the favor. Fishing is a great thing and we all need to pass it on.


Gotcha covered buddy, like I said I learn as much as possible. I dont talk much and I work hard. Im very happy with where im at. I have 2 teachers and they have been the world to me.If you got some coordinates PM ME  jk

Thank you


----------

